

How to make a startup whiteboard? - jkaljundi
http://sportlyzer.com/2010/08/19/how-to-make-a-startup-whiteboard/

======
charliepark
As I posted on the OP blog, for $13, we got a 4' x 8' sheet of Melamine board
at Home Depot. They even cut it for us, into three smaller (4' x 32") sheets
for us for free. We got 3 dry-erase markers at the Dollar Store.

